# Mechanical Release for a long bow?



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

All,

I've been trying to convince my buddy to take up archery with me (I shoot longbow and recurve) and he is primarily interested in compounds. Which is fine with me by the way. If I had my way, I'd like him to go trad but whatevery, if i have another person to go to the range with, I won't complain. He's recently gone with me once or twice using my recurve while I shoot a longbow and he asked me the other day if he could use a mechanical release with a long bow. I told him I didn't see why not but as I've never seen it done I thought I'd pose the question here.

Have any of you ever seen that or know why it would or would not be a good idea? I know that some compound shooters shoot fingers. Do some trad shooters shoot with a mechanical release?

Thanks.
Temper


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

of course it is not traditional, and many trad shoots or state hunts will not allow it, specifically the hunt I am wanting to draw, they won't even allow for sights or an arrow rest. So if nothing like that is not on his to do list I say go for it. But if he does want to do something like that in the future no sense in relying on a release now when he won't be able to use it then.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I never understood this unless there was a medical reason. Yes technically you can put a d loop on the string and use a release, but I dont understand why you would with a trad bow?


----------



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

no other way to say it than, he likes pulling the trigger. He's got a number of guns so maybe that's where it comes from. He just prefers pulling the trigger as opposed to shooting with fingers. He has very little experience. I only started myself a month ago. Took him to the archery store with me to see if he'd be interested and he shot both recurve and compound. He really liked the compound but the more he learns about it the more he hears about having to constantly adjust it, get it tuned every year, etc. etc. Not to mention it's quite a bit more money to get started with compound than it is to pick up an inexpensive long bow or recurve. So, after shooting my recurve at the range and having a pretty good time, he is starting to consider going traditional but was curious to know if he could set it up with a mechanical release becuase he likes thte trigger. I'll pass along both of your comments and let him make the decision. I think right now we are just interested in going out to the range and playing around... but he may want to get into competitions or something in the future, who knows. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Understood, it can be done as we said. Good luck!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

A release used for a compound bow won't work very well, unless you modify the bow so that the arrow is actually centered with the string, which means it won't work very well with fingers. The string's slipping off the fingers starts the paradox process, bending the back of the arrow away from the riser. As it flexes back, into the riser, the middle of the arrow bends around the riser, then the back of the arrow flexes back again (with the front of the arrow) away from the riser, and everything clears. If you don't have this process, and the arrow isn't center shot, the arrow will simply deflect off the riser.

I have seen somebody use something that looked like a piece of leather, attached to his hand, that looped around the string, and he pinched with his thumb. he did this because his hand was screwed up. It seemed to work well.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

The tuning would be very different and the bow shot with a release would likely require stiffer arrows than when shot with fingers. Personally - if a guy is headstrong about shooting a release - he might as well just keep shooting a compound.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The release will certainly work better on a riser cut past center, but if it’ll get/keep him interested, give it a whirl. Who gives a rip about “trad” anyway? What ever that is--it’s archery.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I've seen it done before on a recurve using a caliper release on a D-Loop. The archer had a hand problem and the release made the difference between being able to shoot and not shooting at all. Unfortunately the first archery shop he went to, known for its gruff and opinionated owner, said you can't use a release on a recurve. Fortunately the archer didn't give up and got what he needed.

This is a bit of an aside, but it really annoys me when people put up barriers to people enjoying archery in a way that will work for them. Having recently help out teaching archery at a summer camp for kids with hand and limb deficiencies that there are all kinds of kids and adults who enjoy archery, but not if people stand in their way rather than helping them out. Archery is about taking on a challenge, doing something the hard way. Some people are just given more challenge than others and I think we should support them as much as possible. Granted, this thread doesn't seem to be about physical disabilities and I do think it is a bit odd to want to shoot a long bow with a release, but as long as it is safe for the archer and the bow I say give it a try.


----------



## Bowbodger (Apr 7, 2011)

Warbow said:


> I've seen it done before on a recurve using a caliper release on a D-Loop. The archer had a hand problem and the release made the difference between being able to shoot and not shooting at all. Unfortunately the first archery shop he went to, known for its gruff and opinionated owner, said you can't use a release on a recurve. Fortunately the archer didn't give up and got what he needed.
> 
> This is a bit of an aside, but it really annoys me when people put up barriers to people enjoying archery in a way that will work for them. Having recently help out teaching archery at a summer camp for kids with hand and limb deficiencies that there are all kinds of kids and adults who enjoy archery, but not if people stand in their way rather than helping them out. Archery is about taking on a challenge, doing something the hard way. Some people are just given more challenge than others and I think we should support them as much as possible. Granted, this thread
> doesn't seem to be about physical disabilities and I do think it is a bit odd to want to shoot a long bow with a release, but as long as it is safe for the archer and the bow I say give it a try.


I agree and from what I have heard from some old timers at my local club, releases are not a new invention. Some remember guys trying them back in the recurve days in the 50's 60's before compounds really hit the scene.

There are also some ancient release devices such as thumb rings and pinch releases that date well back before most of our time so why not try it if you want.


Jeff


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

there is no reason not to use a release when shooting a non-compound bow!! A release will always and forever be more consistent than shooting fingers for a beginner! People can chime on and on about archers paradox and so on, the idea is to peak the interest of a new shooter to the wonderful world of archery. What we as archers do not want to do is overly complicate this sport and take away the simplicity that makes shooting any kind of a bow FUN! Let him experiment and decide for himself, it does not matter what he uses to fling arrows into targets at home or the range. As long as it is legal I personally see no reason to discourage any equipment choices he makes!


----------



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

well said Warbow... thanks.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Shoot what ever puts a smile on your face - don't worry what others think about it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean to discourage it, if he likes it. Just be prepared for the arrows to fly "differently".

If I was doing a release, particularly a trigger style caliper, I'd probably not bother with a D-Loop myself. Add an extra nock underneath the arrow/release if you need to.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

They will fly very differently - and as was pointed out if the bow is not cut past center - the tuning issues will be even more magnified if you shoot a release with a longbow.

To me it is like those old 3/4 draw mechanisms - if you want that - why not just shoot a crossbow? If you want to shoot a release - why not shoot a compound - compounds are designed for release aids.

I don't care what anyone shoots - if you like xbows shoot them - if you like compounds shoot them - but to take a trad bow and shoot it with a release - well - whatever - if that is what a guy wants to do - but he is missing out on the whole purpose of going to a trad bow - even the Olympic Archers do not use release aids.

to me the coolest thing about traditional archery is that the bow and arrow become an extension of self - and the more gadgets and fancy aiming methods you introduce the more it becomes an external tool, rather than an extension of self - and I think a lot of guys are missing out on the coolest part of traditional archery with all their gadgets and aiming methods.

But that is just me and if your boat floats with all that other stuff - have at it.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Some 20 years ago I’d pulled a tendon on my string hand the day before a planned out-of-state hunt and had to purchase a release that would allow me to draw the bow using my wrist (…no D loop…just clamped onto the string). Probably shot with the release for a month or so while I healed…and the only disadvantage (aside from getting a hard time from my shooting buddies) was that a mechanical release can spoil you real easy.

That they’re not allowed in many “trad-class” shoots is not something that would break my heart…and...it’s possible that any “re-adjustments” needed to be made would be minor. For my purposes I’ve long-kept a variety of arrow configurations, so I may have gone to another arrow (…can’t recall) but I’m sure it wasn’t much different from what I had been shooting, if at all (...and I was shooting a recurve, not a longbow...but "longbows" also come in a variety of different configurations, so it's hard to present one scenario that works for all). 

Being primarily a bowhunter, I don’t care what or how another person shoots…legal would be nice…but keeping folks honest is what keeps other people employed (...ain’t a perfect world, ya know). Myself, I'm happy with the release device I was born with...and plan on staying a finger-shootin', non-mechanically assisted player until there is absolutely no other way. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

"Bowhunter" August, 1950


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The release will certainly work better on a riser cut past center, but if it’ll get/keep him interested, give it a whirl. Who gives a rip about “trad” anyway? What ever that is--it’s archery.


What Mr Casto said


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, there are some tuning issues that need to be addressed. But really the only "problem" would be if you friend gets to where he wants to go to tournaments and compete. As long as he uses a release he'll be competing against compound shooters with sights. Which is fine too. Just so long as he knows.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

The is a guy over on Tradtalk Fendiger who shoots a release you might try talking to him - who gives a rip if it is trad or not

Matt


----------



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

Great find on the ad J Westbrock!


----------



## amorgan1006 (May 3, 2010)

Some other may hve already said this with more detail, but there is a problem with this. The "archers paradox" that results when fingers release a properly spined arrow resting on a longbow shelf is the reason why the rest of the arrow has little or no further contact with the shelf. A mechanical release will change the paradox and possibly result in more vertical flexing of the shaft and problematic contact between the saft and shelf - and significant arrow flight problems.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

As I had alluded earlier…with the different variations on the “longbow” theme, it’s kinda difficult to make one prediction/assumption to fit every circumstance. As a notable example, longbow limbs being attached to an otherwise recurve riser…with its degree of cut-to-center (as others also stated as being influential), plus any other possible means of adjustability…could tend to make lesser issues out of something that could be more problematic with other styles of longbows.

On one hand, there simply isn’t enough information on the “proposed” longbow…and until someone has experienced and worked out the problem on the bow in question (…which might only apply to that, or similar, designs) theorical problems and fixes…as sound as they might be…will have a tendency to fall on the side of one’s personal interpretation of “longbow”.

On the other hand…if I were to go out a limb with a guess…it would be my sense that using a release on longbows that don’t seem willing to cooperate, pretty much pushes remedy over to the arrow side of the equation…and getting a shaft with the “right amount” of flexibility and “suitable” weight distribution (…to address certain areas of predictability) would not be out of the realm of possibility.

That said, I suppose the only thing that’s of any consequence in this situation is whether or not it works for the shooter in question…and what lengths that person is willing to go to have it his way. Sooo…maybe we shall see. Enjoy, Rick


----------



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I've sent him the link to this thread - not sure if he has to join first to read it, but you all are giving so much good information and different perspectives, I thought he should just read through it instead of me trying to relate it.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a friend who had surgery on tendons and the only way to continue shooting for now is to use a release......no law against it....know people who do it.....the trad police might not like it but who cares anyway......tell him to give it a try!


----------



## Widow's son (Jul 21, 2012)

Go for it. Who cares how you shoot your bow. Releases are nothing new. Bear Archery offered a rope and peg release back in the day. Don't let the traditional police beat you or your friend down.


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Fotoguy - I have a damaged nerve in my string hand and would like to know more - can you PM me if you have more information please?

Thanks



fotoguy said:


> I have a friend who had surgery on tendons and the only way to continue shooting for now is to use a release......no law against it....know people who do it.....the trad police might not like it but who cares anyway......tell him to give it a try!


----------



## webbbabcock (Aug 7, 2014)

*webbs deerbone traditional bow release aid*

Am shooting titan 2 recurve & longbow with a deer Antler release I made have shot this deer Antler release probably 10,000 shots so far 2014. You tube has a video I posted last week. " Webb's deer bone traditional archery release aid." Will try to put picture on this thread.


----------



## Bustoff (Sep 3, 2014)

*try it*

Try using a release on your recurve. You might be surprised. It works really well.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

A couple caveats to consider;
Fingers-released arrows flex (per "archer's paradox") left-to-right once they've cleared the riser, with properly-spined arrows. This is the reason you shoot off the shelf or using an elevated rest (such as the Bear Weather Rest). Release aid arrows porpoise (flex up and down) which is why compound release bows use finger-style rests. Which is a short way of saying your friend will have to really tune his arrows to the bow and release combination to get good results....not that it can't be done. They will have to be set up more in the compound-style arrow camp, so most modern shops should be able to help. Plus, he won't be able to shoot those arrows with the same results if he decides to try fingers with them. But that's a rather moot point at the moment.
2) Most out-of-the-box release aids are designed to hold an arrow at full draw in the 80-85% letoff range (which equates to 10-15# based on draw weight) A 50# recurve is holding 50# at 28"...4-5X the draw weight of a typical compound, and that is what needs to be released cleanly at full draw, not 15#. Your friend should not randomly select a release, but do his homework and make sure it's up to the task of releasing cleanly at the chosen draw weight of his bow.
Anyway, good luck! Hope it helps your friend come on over to trad!


----------



## fentiger (Oct 22, 2013)

Many many folks have used releases at times to overcome finger issues. Bob Morrison [the bowyer] for one. Me too.

As for theories regarding what is and is not possible when using "techniques outside of the trad" box you have to try for yourself.

Have shot single strings using releases , dropaway rests, Whisker Biscuit rests, peeps, Dloops , compound sights ad nauseam.

Managed to use the same arrows if the riser was cut way past centre with or without a release.

My nicked shelf bamboo grafted hickory Rudderbow stick however was much more particular.

Captain Kirk is correct about the release, single caliper sear broke/bent 3 times on one particular brand. 

Single strings [centreshot] set up with compound gizmos are easy to use/set up, meeting the stamina needed to hold zero let off v 85% let off the tough bit.

Have found over the last 4 years that there are many opinions regarding single strings and what you can and cannot do.

Presently shooting arrows of .300-.500 spine with bent fingers, using McCain and Strickland springies. 2" fletch for hunting BH's and 1.5" for target.


----------



## webbbabcock (Aug 7, 2014)

View attachment 2098519
View attachment 2098523
View attachment 2098526

Have uploaded pictures of my home made DEER BONE back tension rope spike style release aids I make and shoot with my titen 2 recurve & long bow. I gap shoot and have no target panic with these Deer Bone releases. This year have shoT around 15000 arrows with them.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Temper said:


> All,
> 
> I've been trying to convince my buddy to take up archery with me (I shoot longbow and recurve) and he is primarily interested in compounds. Which is fine with me by the way. If I had my way, I'd like him to go trad but whatevery, if i have another person to go to the range with, I won't complain. He's recently gone with me once or twice using my recurve while I shoot a longbow and he asked me the other day if he could use a mechanical release with a long bow. I told him I didn't see why not but as I've never seen it done I thought I'd pose the question here.
> 
> ...


 A thumbring is such a device as well...


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL! Just noticed the original time and date of this post....

*July 25th, 2012, 10:50 AM* 

Somebody dredged this one up from the bottom of the well!
By now, I'd say his buddy is either trad or he's not......


----------



## Ekku Zakku (Sep 7, 2014)

Captainkirk said:


> LOL! Just noticed the original time and date of this post....
> 
> *July 25th, 2012, 10:50 AM*
> 
> ...


Haha yup XD was still an interesting read nonetheless. I'm curious where they ended up lol


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Now here comes the real question: How long will it be before the Olympic Style Recurve shooters start using them?

Compounds are coming to the olympics and they will get to use all the bells and whistles, so it is only natural for the Oly shooters to want them so they can stay at the top of the game. They have everything else on their bows.

On a similar note: has anyone else tried to hold their upside down when shooting. What I mean here, is that instead of the fingers curling towards the face and the knuckles on the hand points away from the face. But with the upside down hand (similar to many mechanical release holds), the knuckes are touching the face and the fingers curl away from the face. When shooting 3 under, instead of the forefinger touching the knock, the ring finger is touching the knock. It is a really bizarre feeling to do this. It actually feels a lot easier to draw and hold anchor this way. Weird. Arrow flight really sucks, rips my fletching right off the arrows each time I do this. I should try it sometime with a left handed bow. It is an interesting experiment.


----------

